# Thread Creek - Genesee County



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone tried fishing Thread Creek in southern Genesee County/northern Oakland county?

I’ve read that the DNR stocked brown trout there and in nearby Kearsley Creek


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

It is an unmentionable. I tried it like 20 years ago when it was planted more and did not see a trout. Caught rock bass, small pike, small smallies and creek chubs. Nice looking in spots and you never know til you go.


----------

